# Morel's in Bucks County



## wstanell

I live outside of New Hope Pennsylvania anybody seen any yet was up near Ralph Stover Park today fishing didn't look hard but didn't find any yet


----------



## trosanelli

I was up at knocking mixing last Friday and did not see any up yet.


----------



## wstanell

Thanks I'll look this week too. Still pretty cold.


----------



## eric schade

Hi, I'm from Bucks county also. New Hope is my honey hole for shrooms. Been picking them there since 1986. It is still way to early for that part of Bucks county. Usually around the last week of April -first week of May is a good time to start. My NJ spots are in Allentown start around the 2nd to 3rd week of April.


----------



## wstanell

Thanks. I'm looking for elm trees outside of New Hope in Solebury. This is my first year at it and my 13 son is into it too with me. It's nice seeing both my boys into outdoors.


----------



## lensblur

Hi everyone! I've been hunting morels in Bucks Co. for about 4 years now. I think the earliest I've seen them pop was April 15th back in 2012. It's still dropping below freezing at night, so I think we'll be waiting a bit longer til we start seeing them. I did find a false morel last weekend, which is a good sign the real ones are coming soon!


----------



## wstanell

Cool thanks


----------



## philly troy

Hey looking to go hunting next sat or sunday april 23/24 could use someone familiar with area to help out , my cousin brett from michigan is coming down to carlisle and would love to get some pa morels anyone intrested?????


----------



## b-rock

They are up in Berks County guys, which means they are also up in Bucks. Time to get in the woods and start checking your spots!


----------



## surfdamost

I spent a few hours today looking in Bucks and found nothing. I think the ground might be too dry but I am no expert. Lets hope for some rain!


----------



## wstanell

Ok give it a go


----------



## eric schade

Hit all my Bucks county spots and came up empty on Sunday(17th). Looks like another 2 weeks min before ground cover will look right.


----------



## lensblur

I found a couple little ones down in southern Bucks today on a run after work. Left them to grow but it's gonna be a sad flush without any rain.


----------



## wstanell

Great


----------



## lensblur

Yesterday was a good day!
See some video here.


----------



## trosanelli

Found my first morels at Nockamixon State Park on a south facing slope, along a creek under a dead standing tulip poplar. I think after tomorrow's rain we'll be rocking by the weekend.


----------



## eric schade

tim, when you want to go?


----------



## trosanelli

Eric, Anytime! I want to go up the Haycock gamelands this week. If I remember correct, I think there's a lot of poplars up there.


----------



## eric schade

it on in Bucks county. My New Hope spot was flush with fresh morels this weekend. The rain on Sunday will be pushing up like crazy this week. Jersey also produced well this weekend.


----------



## trosanelli

Hey Eric - I bet those morels will go great with the turkey you scored this weekend!


----------



## eric schade

They were served with fresh caught striper.


----------



## wstanell

Will be out this weekend Mothers Day New Hope looking at my spots for them


----------



## trosanelli

I'm going out tomorrow and Sunday. I had a slow week only 3.


----------



## wstanell

Good luck


----------



## wstanell

Do you find them mostly under elm trees this is my first year?


----------



## trosanelli

All of them have been under tulip poplar trees.


----------



## wstanell

Cool looking tomorrow out side New Hope


----------



## tpsmc

I am looking for someone to go hunting with. I live in Langhorne and I am a complete noob. If you have some experience and would like to show someone the ropes please let me know. I am not looking for anyone to show me their spots or anything just teach me what to look for.


----------



## wstanell

Sorry I'm new at it too


----------



## wstanell

So how is the blooming crop this year in bucks County new Hope area


----------



## Buzzito

philly troy said:


> Hey looking to go hunting next sat or sunday april 23/24 could use someone familiar with area to help out , my cousin brett from michigan is coming down to carlisle and would love to get some pa morels anyone intrested?????


A little dated now, but I am in if u r still hunting


----------

